# Jetzt geht es endlich los...



## Kolja (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem der Teich in Gedanken seit ca. einem Jahr durch den ganzen Garten wandert, hat er jetzt endlich einen Platz bekommen.
Es geht los mit Matsch und Schnee. Nur wenn ich die verklumpten Schuhe wieder ausgezogen habe und eine Grabepause einlege, scheint die Sonne.

Stand am Montag
 

So sieht es jetzt aus.

 
 


Und so soll's denn werden ohne Technik und Fische.
 
 




Wenn ich rundherum Flachwasserzone und Pflanzzone ca. 40 cm anlege, bleibt mir natürlich sehr wenig Raum um in die Tiefe zu gehen. Spricht etwas dagegen z.B. unter der überhängenden Steinplatte soll aussehen wie bei Karsten https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/2142

einfach steil nach unten zu gehen? Die Platte wäre ca. 20 cm über dem Wasser, Breite ca. 1 m. Oder sollte ich doch im ganzen eine Flachwasserzone behalten um dem Eisdruck entgegenzuwirken?

Da der Uferwall quer durch das jetzt bestehende Fertigbecken geht, müsste ich diesen komplett neu aufmauern. Mit was würdet ihr mauern? Kalksandstein schön schwer, oder reicht auch Gasbeton schön leicht? Auch hier würde ich dann am liebsten die Steilwand behalten. 


Jetzt habe ich hier so viel gelesen, so viel geplant und mir brummt der Kopf. Je mehr ich mich mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe, je mehr Fehlermöglichkeiten und Schwierigkeiten sehe ich. 

Würdet Ihr an der Form, Aufteilung noch etwas ändern? Wo seht Ihr Schwierigkeiten?

Ich würde mich freuen, von Euch Anregungen und Unterstützung zu bekommen, damit ich beruhigt weitergraben kann.


----------



## Kolja (19. März 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Ich habe noch was vergessen:

die Bruchsteine sollen so aufgebaut werden
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/31


----------



## Olli.P (19. März 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hi Andrea,



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht los mit Matsch und Schnee. Nur wenn ich die verklumpten Schuhe wieder ausgezogen habe und eine Grabepause einlege, scheint die Sonne.



Warum gräbst du denn nicht einfach Barfuß weiter........ 

Nee, nu mal im ernst, warum macht ihr den Teich nicht noch etwas größer 


Platz scheint doch eigentlich genug da zu sein:smoki 

Oder täuscht das auf den Bildern?
Macht doch einfach das was du eingezeichnet hast, tiefer und modelliert dann von da aus die Flachzonen

Wenn da einer was gegen hat, musst du ja nur sagen; Das geht nicht anders das muß so.......

Das mit der Steinplatte müsste man ausprobieren, wie sie nach der Buddelaktion liegt. Evtl. sollte man den aufliegenden Teil mit einem größeren Stein beschweren, nicht das die mal ins Wasser kippt.:smoki


----------



## Kolja (20. März 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Olaf,

barfuss ist ne gute Idee, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall schneller an der Schaufel, wenn der Schnee nachlässt. 

Ja, größer wäre schön. Aber das geht nicht. Wir sind eine Hausgemeinschaft und alle intensive Gartennutzer, Rasenlieger, Hundetober mit zwei Hunden, Staudenpfleger... Dieser Platz ist das äußerste was geht. So muss ich damit zurecht kommen. 

Mal sehen, gleich gucke ich erst mal, ob ich das Fertigbecken herausbekomme und wie es dann aussieht. Es schneit gerade nicht, dafür ist es schön diesig und sch.. kalt.


----------



## Kolja (21. März 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Ihr,

gestern habe ich unter viel Mühe das Fertigbecken ausgegraben. Einsetzen macht ja schon keinen Spaß aber Ausgraben im Schneeregen und teilweise auf Knien ist überhaupt kein Vergnügen.

Stand gestern Abend:
 

Und heute geht gar nichts mehr. Mein Rücken freut sich aber über einen freien Tag 
 


Mit dem Profil habe ich mir jetzt folgendes überlegt

 
 

So komme ich zwar nur auf eine Tiefe von 70 cm, aber auch in dem kleinen Fertigbecken, hat sich ja einiges angesiedelt und den Winter überlebt. Kann das so gehen?


Bleibt die Frage mit der Mauer quer durch das bisherige Fertigbecken. Aus was? Brauche ich ein Fundament? Wenn ja welches. Aufgemauert wird ca. in 40 cm Tiefe.


----------



## Kolja (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo,

... und so ging es weiter.

leider nicht nur eine Tagespause, sondern eine ganze Woche, sah es so aus.

 

Hoffnung auf schneefreies Wetter und weitergegraben

 

Der Uferwall steht

 

Das Profil ist fertig und ich warte auf das Material

 

Der __ Sumpfdotterblume ist es egal, wo sie blüht

 

Alles was weich ist und auf dem Boden liegt gehört erstmal dem Hund

 

Das Vlies ist drin

 

und das mit der Folie habe ich auch geschafft. Die Hunde akzeptieren sogar den "Zaun".

 

Bis hierhin habe ich ganz in Ruhe gearbeitet und dann kam das Quellschweißmittel für die Verbundmatte. Die Geschwindigkeit, die auf der Anweisung stand ist für eine alleine nicht zu schaffen. Nicht zu viel (Achtung Löcher in der Folie) und nicht zu wenig (fällt es wieder ab?), schnell einstreichen, Matte wieder drüber und sofort Gewicht drauf. Mir stand der Schweiß auf der Stirn vor Anstrengung und vor Anspannung, ob das alles so hält. Aber es hält. Der Mörtel ist drauf und es ist nichts abgerutscht. Puuh, Entspannung.

Verbundmatte verlegt und alles vermörtelt. Morgen kann ich bis zur Hälfte Wasser einlassen und mich dann um den Rand kümmern.


 


Ich bin froh, dass ich schon so weit gekommen bin. 
Aber im nachhinein würde ich doch einiges anders machen. Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall vorher mehr mit dem Material beschäftigen, wie es sich verarbeiten lässt, dann hätte ich ruhiger an die Sache herangehen können und noch mehr Fantasie in die Gestaltung stecken können.
Und ich würde auf keinen Fall noch mal versuchen Taschen in die gemörtelte Matte zu falten. So ein Gematschte, welches immer wieder abgerutscht. Weder Klammern, Schweres dagegenlehnen hat nichts geholfen. So dass ich hinterher die überschüssige Matte inklusive Mörtel abschneiden musste und an anderen Stellen, wo ich auch so Faltungen vorgesehen hatte, liegt jetzt viel doppelt. Das hätte ich mir auch sparen können.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall morgen auf den ersten Wassereinlass und jetzt kommt ja bald der wirklich schöne Teil des Bauens.

Danke an alle hier schon mal für alles, was ich hier an Anleitung/Beratung und Anregungen gelesen habe. Naja, aber wie es so ist, je mehr ich gelesen habe, desto unsicherer bin ich manchmal geworden.  Ich hoffe mal, ich habe alles Grundsätzliche beachtet. 

Also ab morgen können die Algen kommen.


----------



## Kolja (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo,

und noch ein paar Bilder

nachdem ich den Fehler gemacht hatte, mich nicht vorher um die Höhen des Randes Ufergraben/Rasen zu kümmern, habe ich doch ziemlich gebastelt. Folie hin- und hergeklappt, aufgeschüttet, abgegraben. Das ist etwas, dass würde ich auf jeden Fall beim nächsten Mal noch mal anders machen. 

Diese in dem alten Teichbecken haben mir dann doch gezeigt, warum ich das alles überhaupt mache:

 


Und so ist der Rand denn geworden:
 
 
 

Die Amsel freut sich, wenn ich grabe

 


Endlich Algen, ich dachte schon hier will überhaupt nichts wohnen

 

aber doch, da keimt das erste
 

und die ersten Pflanzen sind eingesetzt

 

Es werden noch weitere Pflanzen folgen. Jetzt kann ich mir erst mal alles halbwegs vorstellen und ergänzen.
Mal sehen, wie sich das alles entwickelt.


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Andrea,

das sieht doch schon gut aus - ein richtig breiter Ufergraben?! 

Das mit dem Aufwand beim Uferwall kann ich seit 1,5Wochen nachvollziehen.
Heute haben wir unseren "Staudamm" endlich fertig bekommen. Da das Gelände doch etwas abschüssig ist, ist er entsprechend hoch und leider auch schmal geworden.  
Hoffentlich integriert der sich auch so gut, wie Deiner.


----------



## Kolja (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Annett,

danke für dein Lob.
Vor allem das


> Hoffentlich integriert der sich auch so gut, wie Deiner.


tut richtig gut.


----------



## Kolja (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo,

nach den Pflanzenlieferungen am 10.06.
 

und 22.06.
  
und noch verschiedenen Randbasteleien ist er nun erstmal soweit fertig. 
Alle Pflanzen entwickeln sich mehr und minder gut.
Manche sind mir direkt nach dem Einsetzen regelrecht zusammengebrochen, wie z.B. der __ Fieberklee. Nach zwei Wochen im Eimer mit Leitungswasser und Wasserwechsel durch starke Regenfälle im Teich, sieht er jetzt gut aus. Sogar das zeitweise "Ohnblättrige __ Laichkraut" treibt wieder aus. Das __ Pfeilkraut im Ufergraben hat schon fünf Seitentriebe im Abstand von 5 - 50 cm gebildet und blüht. Alles ganz, ganz unterschiedlich.

Ja, und so sieht es jetzt aus:
 
 
 
 

Er ist genau so geworden, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe - soweit mein mangelndes 3D-Vorstellungsvermögen dies überhaupt zu lässt. Er hat sich entwickelt mit seiner Form und unterschiedlichen Rändern. Aber von der Grundanlage und der Stimmung her. So wollte ich ihn.
Ja, aber auch schade, dass er erstmal fertig ist. Das Bauen hat mir unglaublich gut gefallen. Da muss ich mal sehen, wo ich die nächste Baustelle aufmachen darf.


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Servus Andrea

Wunderschön  

Gefällt mir sehr gut   

Bin schon sehr auf die weitere Entwicklung gespannt.


----------



## Kolja (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo,

nochmal ein neueres Foto. Fast alles ist gut angewachsen. Das Pfleilkraut hat sich so vermehrt, dass ich schon Ableger in die Nachbarschaft geben konnte und es haben sich viele Larven etc. angesammelt. 
Für die Herbstferien - wenn der gefräßige Hund nicht da ist - habe ich mir vorgenommen den sichtbaren Beton mit der Jogurth-__ Moos-Mischung zu behandeln.


----------



## Annett (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Andrea,

das ist richtig schön geworden, bei Dir. 

Meinst Du mit "__ Pfeilkraut" die Pflanzen vorne links? Das schaut mir eher nach __ Hechtkraut aus. 
Meines steht bisher ausschließlich im Ufergraben - das kann ja noch heiter werden.


----------



## ron (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Wirklich toll Andea, 

 

so schnell wie alles gewachsen ist. Könnte ich echt neidisch werden. Nach einer ganzen Saison ist bei uns der Tannenwedel 8 cm über Wasser gekommen. Vielleicht blüht der __ Rohrkolben nächstes Jahr oder in zwei Jahren. Dann ist er fünf Jahre alt.

Sieht wirklich so aus, dass euer Teich schön im Garten integriert ist. Bin Annett einig i.B.a. die Pflanzen. Ich sehe auf dem Bild auch keinen __ Pfeilkraut.

Und wenn du noch eine Baustelle suchst.....wir sind noch nicht ganz fertig hier  

LG

Ron


----------



## Kolja (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Annett,
Hallo Ron,

erstmal Danke für euer Lob. Das tut guuuuuuuuuuuuuut.

Das gibt`s ja gar nicht. Ihr seht kein Pfleilkraut. Ich habe das Gefühl, da ist nur __ Pfeilkraut.
Ich habe beides - __ Hecht- und Pfeilkraut.

Hier einmal der Ufergraben von oben. Das __ Hechtkraut ist ungefähr in der Mitte.  Ich habe noch mal gezählt - 12 Ableger Pfeilkraut wuchern darin herum. Mal sehen wie das nächstes Jahr wird. Das bohrt sich überall dazwischen. Zur Not muss es in den Topf.

 

@Ron
Ja eine Baustelle wäre schön. Aber ich habe noch mal in deinem Profil geschaut. Ich glaube das Sauerländer-Mittelgebirgsklima mit 7 Monaten nass und kalt und evtl. 5 Monaten mäßig warm, das reicht, da brauche ich nicht noch Norwegen.  
Aber sehr schön dein Teich.  
Wachsen denn alle Pflanzen bei dir so langsam. Also auch Wildpflanzen? Wald, Wiese, an Bächen? Das finde ich schon ungewöhnlich. Na, da brauchst du auf jeden Fall Geduld.


----------



## Icke (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hast du für die doch recht steil abfallenden Wände eine Fasermatte benutzt und diese mit Mörtel verputzt ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

sieht inzwischen ganz toll aus


----------



## Kolja (24. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich doch tatsächlich gerade erst Eure Antworten entdeckt. Im Moment bin ich hier nicht so oft unterwegs. Sondern sitze - lt. meinem Sohn - so begeistert (blöd grinsend) vor der Strickmaschine, wie im Sommer vorm Teich.

Lieben Gruß
Andrea

@Icke
Ich habe alles mit der Verbundmatte von NG verkleidet und vermörtelt.

@Ralf
Danke für dein Lob.


----------



## mailena (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo ANdrea hab mir deinen Teichbau angeschaut. Mensch toll ! Das beeindruckt mich sehr. 

Also mit Mäuerchen und so das trau ich mir nicht zu. Aber die abgetrennte Flachwasserzone gefällt mir gut. An so was denke ich auch.

Das ganze sieht eigentlich ziemlich groß aus. Sind das Wirklich nur 7,5 m3?


----------



## Kolja (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

upps ein Beitrag in meinem alten Thread

Hallo Mailena,

schön, dass dir mein Teich gefällt.

Die Größe in meinem Profil müsste stimmen. Ich meine, ich hätte damals genau gemessen.

Wenn du mehr über die abgetrennte Flachwasserzone wissen möchtest, so suche doch hier im Forum mal nach "Ufergraben". 

Mäuerchen kannst du auch. Muss ja nicht sonderlich schön und gerade sein, es verschwindet ja alles unter der Folie.


----------



## flusskrebs (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Habe mit Interesse Ihre ganz andere Teichbaugeschichte gelesen. Die geschickte Aufteilung der Wasserflächen macht das Ergebnis sehr reizvoll, geradezu idyllisch. Daß der Platz knapp war, ist nicht zu sehen.Ich denke auch schon eine Weile über eine zweite Wasserfläche mit Klärfunktion nach. Daß ich den Bau bei dem Wetter angefangen hätte, glaube ich nicht, aber die Energie imponiert mir ungeheuer. Ist immer schön ein Werk zu sehen, das mit Liebe und Phantasie hergestellt ist.
Hoffentlich sind seither über die üblichen Ärgernisse mit zu viel Algen hinaus keine Enttäuschungen aufgetaucht. 
Christian


----------



## Kolja (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Christian,

danke für dein Lob.

Ja, da habe ich im Schnee gegraben. Hatte ich ganz vergessen. Die Energie, die ich da hatte, könnte ich jetzt auch gut gebrauchen. Im Moment habe ich viele Pläne für meinen neuen Garten, aber ich finde nicht so recht den Anfang für Bauprojekte. Wenn es mal nicht regnet, ist Rasenmähen oder Unkrautzupfen angesagt. Das Einzige, was hier momentan - außer __ Schnecken - wächst.
Algen habe ich nie richtig gehabt. Mein Wasser ist aber durch den 100-jährigen __ Ahorn, der immer was abschmeißt - auch eher bräunlich und der Teich liegt so schattig wie deiner.
Manche Pflanzen fühlen sich in meinem Teich nicht wohl und die Artenvielfalt ist etwas eingeschränkt, dafür wächst anderes um so besser.


----------



## flusskrebs (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Guten abend, Andrea.
Irgendwie kommt mir das mit Deinen gegenwärtigen Problemen recht bekannt vor, nur dass es bei mir mit dem Garten schon 35 Jahre und mit dem Teich 14 Jahre so geht. Einen Teich jemals fertig bekommen zu wollen ist so, wie wenn man ihn knusprig braten wollte: auch mit dem Aufwand von viel Energie wird man es nie schaffen!
Ein Tipp übrigens zu __ Schnecken: In den Beeten wird man sie dulden oder absammeln müssen, es sei denn man schmeißt diese ekelhaften Gifte. Aber die Küchenkräuter habe ich seit einigen Jahren in Kästen gesetzt. Diese stehen auf Holzböcken. Deren Holz lag vor der Verarbeitung 24 Stunden in Leinöl. Eigentlich sollte das lediglich der Konservierung des Holzes dienen, aber ich beobachte seit Jahren, dass an einem mit Leinöl behandelten Pfahl oder Brett keine Schnecke hochkriecht, währen ansonsten ja Leinöl vollig ungiftig ist.
Die bräunliche Wasserfärbung hebt einen Teich nach meinem Empfinden wohltuend von der unnatürlich anmutenden Klarheit des destillierten Wassers in zünftigen Koi-Teichen ab. Für das Teichleben ist sie unerheblich, sie bildet eher eine Nahrungsreserve für Pflanzen, die Huminsäuren aufschließen können. Algen können dies nicht. Wegen des erwähnten Ahorns werden vor dem Laubabwurf Netze  unabdingbar. Ich habe dazu ein Bild eingestellt. In den ersten zwei Jahren habe ich mich um den Laubeintrag auch nicht gekümmert, weil ich mit dem Wasser zunächt keine Probleme hatte. Aber ich habe inzwischen festgestellt, dass auf dem Grund liegendes Laub etwa zwei Jahre benötigt, bis es zur Nitratfreigabe zersetzt ist. Dann geht es aber mit Schmackes los, und es hilft nur noch gründliches Abkäschern des Teichgrundes. Die Arbeit wäre einfach, wenn man nicht jeden Käscher 20 Minuten lang zerpflücken müsste, um mitgefangene Lebewesen in des Teich zurück zu befördern. Und auch dann bleibt immer noch das mulmige Gefühl von Massenmord, weil man ja nur einen kleinen Teil davon wirklich findet.  
Mit den Pflanzen (nicht nur für den Teich, auch für den Garten) hast Du wohl bereits die richtige Einstellung gefunden: Probieren, was gut geht, das andere nach einem Versuch lassen und sich auf das Mögliche konzentrieren. Auch dabei ist die Auswahl für eine reizvolle Gestaltung noch genügend. Schließlich ist ein Teich bzw. ein Garten ein Biotop und keine Trophäensammlung.
Viel Freude im weiteren Teich- und Gartenjahr. Seit einer Woche blühen - oder besser gesagt explodieren die Seerosen. Das ist etwa drei Wochen später als üblich. Die größte Pflanze hat heute 14 Blüten voll geöffnet. Das entschädigt einfach für alles!
Liebe Grüße
Christian


----------



## Kolja (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Christian,

ja die __ Schnecken. Das mit dem Leinöl ist ja eine gute Idee. Das werde ich für meine Anzuchtstation mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Ansonsten bin ich jetzt jeden Abend mit der Schere auf Schneckenjagd. 

Laubnetz: Das habe ich bisher noch kein Jahr geschafft. Wenn dann müsste ich ja so ein Zirkuszelt wie du bauen. Mal sehen. Bis jetzt geht es ja auf jeden Fall gut. Ich fische immer mal wieder Laub aus dem Teich, so dass die Schicht nicht zu dick wird. Alles was ich raushole, wird durchgespült und auf einer Folie am Rand liegen gelassen. Da hoffe ich doch sehr, dass alles Getier rausrutschen kann. Dadurch, dass ich keine Fadenalgen habe, verfängt sich so schnell auch nichts.

Für meinen neuen - jetzt in Planung befindlichen - Teich habe ich ganz andere Standortbedingungen. Sonnig und wenig Laubeintrag. Mal sehen, wie das wird. Vielleicht muss ich dann Ahornlaub herbeischaffen. 

So eine schöne Seerose. Meine ist jetzt, nach Düngung und Höherstellen, dabei ein paar Blättchen zu schieben. Ich hoffe, sie überlebt. Aber hier war es einfach zu kalt bisher.



> Schließlich ist ein Teich bzw. ein Garten ein Biotop und keine Trophäensammlung.


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

für die Schneckies hab ich ne andre Lösung: einen Behälter mit Bier halb füllen und hinstellen, morgens haben da die __ Schnecken ne Party gefeiert, mit besoffenem Kopp kommen die aber aus der SChale nicht mehr raus und ertrinken


----------



## Kolja (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Susanne,

ich mach's lieber kurz. Bei Bierfallen habe ich gehört, dass auch noch die __ Schnecken der ganzen Nachbarschaft zu Besuch kommen.


----------



## lissbeth66 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Ich sammel die __ Schnecken abends oder Morgens ein und bring sie weg.

Nicht mal Schnecken kann ich töten .

Langsam hab ich die Schneckenplage im Griff , werden immer weniger. Während ich die erste Woche abends noch ca 25 Stück fand sind es jetzt grad mal 1-2


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Und welcher armen S.. kippst Du die Biester in den Garten? 

@Andrea - hab ich eigentlich schon gesagt, dass ich Deinen Teich für sehr gelungen halte?


----------



## Kolja (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Danke schön Christine.

Um ein wenig von dem Schneckenthema wegzukommen, habe ich mal Fotos gemacht.

Vorher 2009 und jetzt ungefäht die gleiche Perspektive
 
 

Gesamt
 
 

Und der Ufergraben mit Übergang zur Wiese. Diesen Rand mag ich. Ich muss allerdings die Kapillarsperre genau kontrollieren. Beim nächsten Bau oder vielleicht kann ich es auch noch im Nachinhein setzen, würde ich eine senkrechte Schnittkante einsetzen, damit ich das Gras besser in Schach halten kann.


 

Und Tannenwedel der seit Herbst nur noch den halben Teich besetzen darf, sich aber schon wieder kräftig ausbreitet


----------



## lissbeth66 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Christine,

Niemanden Kipp ich die in den Garten . Ich lebe mitten im Landschaftsschutzgebiet und hier sind unberührte Wiesen und Felder ohne Ende . Da gehen sie hin .

Da stören sie keinen und ich bin sie los.
Ich schaffe  für jedes Insekt oder Tier welches in den Teich faellt einen Ausstieg  , bloß nichts ertrinken lassen und dann soll ich die __ Schnecken töten ? Noe ::?


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Karin,

etwas Lesestoff - insbesondere der Absatz über die rote Wegschnecke...

(Ich tu auch keinem Tier was - Ausnahmen: __ Fliegen, __ Zecken, spanische Wegschnecken).


----------



## lissbeth66 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Christine


Danke für den Link

Oh ja ...die rote , die ist es.... Na von den natürlichen Umgebungsbedingungen her bring ich sie ja wenigstens an den richtigen Platz ....500 Eier :? Dann ist mir ja klar warum es so viele sind  . 

__ Zecken müssen übrigens bei  mir auch dran Glauben , meiner Katze zuliebe


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Karin,

ob es nicht eher die spanische ist? Aber egal. Ist eh zu spät.


----------



## mailena (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

@Blumenelse.
Danke für den Link mit den __ Schnecken. WAr wirklich informativ. Ich habe endlich gelernt, daß diese getigerten __ Nacktschnecken Schnegel sind und sehr nützlich bei der Dezimierung der  anderen Nacktschnecken. Und ja, daß sie elegant sind . So hab ich die noch nie betrachtet... ABer ja.... schon irgendwie. 

Bei mir sind erst vor kurzem NAcktschnecken aufetaucht und in einer übersehbaren Weise. Ha insgesamt bisher ca. 10 entdeckt. Ich glaube die ganzen Eier sind im kalten Winter (3 Wo -15 °C) erfroren. Ist aber einfach meine Annahme.

Fürher hab ich sie oft im Glas geammelt und dann beim Hundespaziergang auf der Wiese ausgesetzt in dem ich das Glas am Wiesenrand geöfnnet hinlegte und beim Rückweg leer wieder mitnahm 

TRotz allem wünsch ich allen eine möglichst nacktschneckenarme Zeit


----------



## lissbeth66 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt geht es endlich los...*

Hallo Christine,

Nein ich hab eindeutig die rote .....hab ich hier auch mal unter Makros gepostet.

Und die zu Hunderten (gehabt)


----------

